
Apple and AT&T sued for false advertising, lack of MMS - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/marcflores/2009/08/14/apple-and-att-sued-for-false-advertising-lack-of-mms/
======
agotterer
"You can’t sue McDonald’s if its coffee burns your lap because the cup says
the contents are hot."

The beauty of living in this country is that you can sue anyone you please.
The writer clearly doesn't remember the 1994 lawsuit of Liebeck v. McDonald's.
In which Liebeck sued McDonals because she burned herself with hot coffee.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald%27s_Restaur...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald%27s_Restaurants)

~~~
culturestate
The "contents are hot" label was added as a result of that lawsuit, AFAIK.

~~~
timcederman
Wouldn't have changed the outcome of the lawsuit if it had been on there
beforehand.

------
jsonscripter
I knew the older iPhones couldn't send MMS, but I had thought that the new one
could because they keep saying "Send and receive pictures and videos" in
relation to the iphone up here in Canada.

~~~
mileszs
As I understand it, the iPhone is capable of sending MMS, but AT&T is afraid
that a few million iPhone users suddenly having that ability will burn their
infrastructure to the ground in a day[1]. So, they are presumably doing their
best to strengthen their infrastructure before making the feature available.

I believe several non-U.S. carriers with iPhone users have it enabled already
(on the iPhone), but I do not have first hand knowledge that this is true.

[1] I'm exaggerating for effect, of course.

~~~
Luc
It's certainly true here in Europe, but we've had MMS for at least 5 years, so
the previous iPhone model was a bit of an odd duck out for not having that
feature.

